# CZ - Are there highlights I would miss by going Emery-Chi because of Dark?



## Joe1123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello all,

Looking to do the CZ and wanted to know if My wife and I take the SF-Chicago route instead of the CHI-SF route, is there anything we would miss (Highlights) because of the schedule west going east schedule and darkness or it will be the same either way?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 18, 2020)

Joe1123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking to do the CZ and wanted to know if My wife and I take the SF-Chicago route instead of the CHI-SF route, is there anything we would miss (Highlights) because of the schedule west going east schedule and darkness or it will be the same either way?
> 
> Thanks


It is generally thought to be by most of us that Westbound ( #5 CHI-EMY) is the preferred Route since you get to see the Rockies between Denver and Utah in Daylight as the Sun sets in the West ( if the Train is running fairly close to Schedule) and the Sierra Nevadas between Reno and Sacramento also.

Eastbound( #6 EMY-CHI) it might get Dark before you reach Denver if the Train is Late.

But really, it's all good, this is a great route in either direction, except theres not much up see in Nebraska,Iowa( Crossing the Mississippi is a Highlight) and Illinois except Prarie and Fields.

The Best Scenery is between Denver and Emeryville!( Utah is usually in the Dark except from Helper to Colorado on #6).


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jan 18, 2020)

I've taken the train in both directions and prefer it Westbound as the sun is setting as you travel through the rockies toward Denver. Even if the sun is still up, lots of shadows from the mountains. However a highlight is seeing Denver at dusk/night as you descend the Big 10 curves.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jan 18, 2020)

My trips have mostly been late August early September and a March westbound trip to enjoy the snow. There is so much to see that you cant really go wrong in either direction. Have done both ways several times. Even if eastbound is a bit late and darkness sets its spectacular coming down the front range of the Rockies with Denver all lit up. I especially like the eastern Utah area. And I really enjoy the ride thru the midwest farmland region of Iowa and Illinois.


----------



## Chey (Jan 19, 2020)

If you want to call being very late "lucky" then I was really lucky on the eastbound CZ. I got to see Utah and east of SLC was all daylight. I hadn't been through much of Utah before then and I was amazed at how beautiful it is.


----------

